# Minky dimple dot fabric



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

So i was curious if this fabric would be okay for the hedgies. i personally didn't see any issues but i wanted your guys opinion. 
it's just really soft and it has some "dots" on it as texture. it is used for baby stuff a lot, i thought i would use it for the inside fabric in cuddle sacks.
let me know what you guys think. 

these are just some photos, i thought would help you guys get the idea. if not, try googling it.  
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5 ... AA300_.jpg
http://warehousefabricsinc.com/Merchant ... nder-m.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I love that fabric, it's so soft.  As long as no seams are exposed, it should be just fine.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> I love that fabric, it's so soft.  As long as no seams are exposed, it should be just fine.


 :lol: i know! it is soo soft! that's why i figured my hedgie would enjoy snuggling with it as much as i do.  
alright. no seams. got it.  any other opinions before i go and buy some?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have that fabric on the back of a quilt I made. It is soft, but I personally find it slightly annoying, because of the raised parts. I don't think a hedgehog would like to walk on it or lay on it, but that's just my opinion from using it myself. I had to walk on it when I was laying it out, and it was awkward feeling. The bumps aren't the most comfortable thing.

I'm not sure if there is different styles or not, but generally that fabric frays. So if you are using it for a liner you'll have to hem it or make a liner with the raw edges turned in. 

I personally wouldn't use it, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay, i'm not positive i will be using it then.. if i do end up using it i will make sure to hem the raw ends, and i will just monitor him and see if he likes it.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I have lots of things made out of that fabric. As long as you make sure there are no exposed seams most fabric is fine for a hedgie! Well not any with hoops on it...  

But my hedgies and kitty cats all like this fabric, it's very nice and snuggly! So I'd say go for it.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

zorropirate said:


> I have lots of things made out of that fabric. As long as you make sure there are no exposed seams most fabric is fine for a hedgie! Well not any with hoops on it...
> 
> But my hedgies and kitty cats all like this fabric, it's very nice and snuggly! So I'd say go for it.


hoops? :lol: 
i think i will at least make a few bags with it and see how it goes! besides, if he ends up not liking it, that means i get the leftover fabric!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

hoops...loops... you know how like on terrycloth towels the fabric is tiny loops.. things that quills and tiny toenails can get caught in or get snagged on... so any fabric that is like that is not for hedgehogs. 

The fabric you are talking about is fine, unless your hedgehog has something against certain textures... but yes, you can't know if the hedgie will like it unless you ask them! My mom made herself a pair of pj's out of the fabric and she just told me that she'd wear them all day long if she could. hahah.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

zorropirate said:


> hoops...loops... you know how like on terrycloth towels the fabric is tiny loops.. things that quills and tiny toenails can get caught in or get snagged on... so any fabric that is like that is not for hedgehogs.
> 
> The fabric you are talking about is fine, unless your hedgehog has something against certain textures... but yes, you can't know if the hedgie will like it unless you ask them! My mom made herself a pair of pj's out of the fabric and she just told me that she'd wear them all day long if she could. hahah.


ohh! okay now i know what you are talking about. for some reason whenever i re-read your "hoops" all i could think of was hula-hoops! which made no sense to me! :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Now I have visions in my head of hedgehog's trying to hula hoop with itty bitty hoops!!!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

zorropirate said:


> Now I have visions in my head of hedgehog's trying to hula hoop with itty bitty hoops!!!


 :lol: omigosh! now it's in my head!! :lol: silly hula-hoopin' hedgies..


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

All I have to say is good luck sewing it!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Christemo said:


> All I have to say is good luck sewing it!


we'll see..  
i'm hoping to get help from one of my sewing friends. i'm also hoping their skills rub off on me.  i want to be able to sew liners and snuggle bags for Aero. (i am a terrible sewer... oh.. is that the right word? sew-er.. it looks like sewer.. like the sewage.. :roll: )


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The only tip I can give is to go slow and pin every half inch.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Christemo said:


> The only tip I can give is to go slow and pin every half inch.


thanks for the advice. i'll remember that


----------

